
DOD official: Snowden ‘stole literally everything’ | The Daily Caller - ethana
http://dailycaller.com/2013/12/17/dod-official-snowden-stole-everything-literally-everything/
======
entendre
How is this any different than the advent of "total war"? The threshold at
which an intelligence apparatus aught to begin contingencies for defection
should be somewhere around Dunbar's number, not the grand opening of
bumblehive (which I've just realized has a splendid double meaning now).

